# training treats



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Zuke's Mini-Naturals are awesome. They're only 2 calories each, too. You could cut them in half for training treats (dogs don'd care how big the treat is) and that would save calories even more. =)


----------



## Sadie Webb (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for that one, where would i find these? walmart, petco, petsmart, vet? 
For all future post if you would not mind listing the location where i can find the item would be very helpful incase i cant find it at 1 location i could try another one.
I cant thank the users of this website enough for all your help. It is a big job caring for a GR.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't think Petsmart has them but I think Petco might. I usually buy them at Pet Supplies Plus or order them online.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

I was told that soft treats are best for training. With hard treats, the dog may stop to chew and when pieces fall on the ground, it disrupts class. We use turkey hotdogs sliced thin or cheese sticks, again thin slices. Ben gets a nibble, not necessarily a whole piece. One hot dog or one cheese stick will last a class. I make up bags with both, so he doesn't get tired of either.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

We use Zukes Mini Naturals as well.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

For training treats I've cooked skinless & boneless chicken breasts cut into very small pieces. You can do the same with turkey. I've cooked Chicken Livers which are low in calorie but high in fat but can be used sparingly - be careful where you buy liver. My integrative vet said to only buy at Whole Foods and not the grocery. 

When you have a day of training you need to balance food intake. On days that I train I feed less at his two meals so that the total calories for the day doesn't go up. It's just spread across meals and training.


----------



## Sadie Webb (Mar 2, 2011)

Great points. Thanks again.


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

Here's another idea that I got from Grover's breeder: 

- buy chicken or turkey hearts
- place in a pot, add enough water to just cover, and replace lid
- simmer on low heat until cooked through
- drain (reserve several tablespoons of the liquid) cool, and mince hearts into pea-sized pieces
- mix about one-quarter to one-third heart pieces to three-quarters to two-thirds regular kibble plus the reserved liquid
- place in a resealable bag in the refridgerator overnight to allow chicken flavour to enfuse kibble

This works nicely as a training reward because it's easy to reduce the dog's regular meal ration by the amount of kibble fed during training, the dog is already used to his/her own kibble (so less chance of upset tummy from rich treats), and the kibble/heart mix is tasty enough to be rewarding for most dogs.

- Tania


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

I use Zukes Naturals, I cut them into tiny pieces which makes for quick munching and makes the treats last longer. I get them at either specialty pet stores or Petco. I also use Merrick's dehydrated Lamb Lung which I also chop up into smaller bites. I get those at Petco too.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I like to use real meat, and like others have said then adjust their meal portions, however it might just be easier for your son to use something like the Zukes because they are already small.

When I used them, I bought them from Four your Paws Only(online). They arrived in just a few days.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I would go broke buying training treats.. ;-)
This is my favorite recipe for training treats...

SALMON BROWNIES
These treats are so great for training. They aren't slippery.
They don't crumble. They toss really nicely.

1 14.75 ounce can of salmon drained
2 eggs
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 ½ cups of flour (or more as needed to make stiff dough)

Mix together. Press into a 9"x13" pan.
Spraying your hands with Pam® makes pressing out much easier
Bake at 250 F for 30 minutes.
Cut into ¼" cubes and refrigerate or freeze.
These freeze well – However whatever is taken from the freezer must be used within a day or two as they will spoil fairly quickly


----------



## Sadie Webb (Mar 2, 2011)

*training treats updated*

Well Sadie went to her 1st class today and all I can say is WOW! Our Sadie is very smart. The trainer said that She is the smartest GR she has trained in a very long time. Just knowing how to speak to the animal so they will listen is the key. I would say that her progress was increased by 1000% in just 1 lesson. The trainer used a salmon something or another in stick form in the shape of a X for her treats and they worked well.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I often take cheese, Gruyere is my favorite, cut into tinny tiny bits. The smellier the better.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

LibertyME said:


> I would go broke buying training treats.. ;-)
> This is my favorite recipe for training treats...
> 
> SALMON BROWNIES
> ...


Those sound like a great idea. I may have to to try them.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

For normal treats we use a portion of her daily allowance of kibble. For good performance we give Zukes mini as mentioned above (yes, Petco carries it). For really good performance or for important training items we use dried liver. Be sure to break these into small pieces as they have more calories. Remember that treats don't have to be large to be affective. Often times the recommendation not to use hard treats comes from the fact that the pieces are too big and have to be chewed. Sometimes I will crush up a small piece of dried liver into a powder to mix with the kibble for the days training (it turns to powder easily and coats the kibble nicely).


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

At the moment Jaro's favorite is little pieces of bread. I usually took tiny bits of good cheese to training classes, however.


----------



## ziggy3339 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone! My 5 month old, Sophie, is going into puppy kindergarten next week. They insist on a chewy treat as well. Naturally, I got her growing self a new halter, a collar (which will be a new thing for her) and a harness. All that was left was the chewy thing. Zuke's minis sounds fine to me. They have good ingredients.


----------



## ziggy3339 (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh, my gosh, your dog is just sooooo beautiful!!!


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

String cheese is my #1. One piece lasts easily a whole class. I also use a diced up uncooked hot dog, or cooked chicken shredded into tiny pieces. You can't have them chewing/crunching on things in class. It will distract them from whatever exercise your doing.


----------



## Walnut_the_Nut (Jan 25, 2012)

We normally buy beef liver from the store ($2-4).

- Boil for 15-20 minutes with a teaspoon of garlic powder
- remove from boil, and rinse with warm water
- cut into thin slices
- bake for about 45 minutes on low heat (we normally set it to 200)
- remove, allow it to cool, cut into tiny pieces

You'll probably end up with a good bit of treats, so you'll want to freeze 1/2 or so.


----------



## GabeBabe (Oct 1, 2010)

*Treats*

We do similar home made treats to LibertyMe's recipe - using 2 cans of tuna, or 2 small cans of salmon, or beef liver, or ground lamb. I use 1/4 cup of coconut flour (we don't do grains) and 1 cup shredded parmesan cheese. The 2 eggs. I add healthy herbs like parsley, thyme, turmeric, cinnamon, and the garlic powder. Chia seeds for omega 3s. Blend in blender and put in 9x13 pan lined with silpat. Cook until well done (tuna is fastest - beef slowest) Should be pretty dry baked. 350 for 20 - 40 minutes...watch it. Cool and cut into 1/4" pieces. Freeze until ready to use.

I also do organic turkey hot dogs cut into tiny pieces and put on a microwave paper plate and cook about 7 minutes - absorb moisture with paper towel. Freeze until use.

I do cheddar cheese sticks, though he'll eat mozzarella, I think the aged is healthier.

We do freeze dried meat treats - liver, buffalo. Just meat. Bravo makes them. Also, Purebites makes a plain meat or cheese freeze dried treat.

Stella and Chewys now has a nice one also - freeze dried. Or cut up the dinner patties.

I cut them all into tiny 1/4-1/2" pieces. If they are longer he can nibble on a lure type activity.

He also likes the meat pieces as mentioned - cooked chicken pieces.


----------



## Abby girl (May 26, 2013)

Thanks for this recipe. We dry beef liver in the oven as well but hadn't thought of boiling first with the garlic powder - tastier - well, maybe if you're a GR!  - and quicker. We also dehydrate slices of sweet potato and then cut it up in training bits. Don't over dry it - leaving it a bit chewy seems to be the preference for our pup. We just picked up some cheese string to try (as recommended on the forum) for "leave it" training. I think that will be a hit - but the liver works well too.



Walnut_the_Nut said:


> We normally buy beef liver from the store ($2-4).
> 
> - Boil for 15-20 minutes with a teaspoon of garlic powder
> - remove from boil, and rinse with warm water
> ...


----------



## ziggy3339 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Got 'um*



Enzos_Mom said:


> Zuke's Mini-Naturals are awesome. They're only 2 calories each, too. You could cut them in half for training treats (dogs don'd care how big the treat is) and that would save calories even more. =)


Turned out my Sophie loved these. I got three kinds.
I don't know about you, but Sophie seems to like anything I give her with great vigor. She also likes grass, roots, palm fronds, trash, paper (especially bills), and an ongoing love of new things. 

I was worried for nothing. 
The trainer said to not feed her a second meal so she'd be hungry. Are you KIDDING? I use a large Kong toy just to slow down her eating. lol lol


----------

